

Ask HN: What communication tools work well for Startup Weekend? - jdp23

With only 54 hours to build an app that's the basis for a business, a bunch of people who haven't worked together before will be doing a lot of things at once. Communications challenges minimizing internal misunderstandings, include getting feedback from potential users, avoiding unnecessary chaos, planning for success by recording as much useful information as possible in case the business goes forward.&#60;p&#62;What tools (chat, wikis, discussion forums, Google Docs, LiquidPlanner, ManyMoon, Basecamp, StackExchange, etc.) -- work well in this situation?
======
mgl
I think the key aim in such environment is to facilitate information exchange,
not to structure & store the conversation as there is no time really - that
makes notepad, post-its and just on-going verbal conversation ideal as
everything is due to change many times during these 54 hours.

The only technical tools that can help might be google docs to polish
marketing docs on sales and strategy, and dropbox/github to exchange files.
Everything else is just you and them - staying focused on getting things
_done_ , working together _hard_.

Good luck!

------
imjonathanlee
I LOVE podio.com . Been through Goplan, Basecamp, Outlook, etc.

I like podio for the fact that it provides a user friendly interface and the
plugin ability to easily add precisely the tools you're looking for.

I use a combination of google docs and podio. I'd brainstorm everything onto
my google docs as an overview of entire project and steps, while each person
on team responds to their respective tasks on podio.

